# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Advice on comparing Varilux Physio 360 to Zeiss Gradal Top

## johnm98

I am interested in purchasing new progressive lenses. I am wearing progressives now but they are five years old. I have a strong prescription and do a fair amount of reading and computer work (I am an educational consultant). I am also 66 years old if that matters. I have been to a number of local optical shops here in Palo Alto, CA and gotten a lot of conflicting advice. I have finally narrowed the choice to the new Verilux Physio 360 and the Zeiss Gradal Top.  But how do I compare them?  I read the thread comparing the Verilux panamic to the Zeiss and that was helpful, but what about the Physio 360.  There are a number of opticians herfe who sell Zeiss or Verilux but I can't seem to fine one that sells both.  The Zeiss seems to be good for long and intermediate ranges, but what is reading and computer use (intermediate?) Any advice would be appreciated.

John Martin

----------


## QDO1

> I am interested in purchasing new progressive lenses. I am wearing progressives now but they are five years old. I have a strong prescription and do a fair amount of reading and computer work (I am an educational consultant). I am also 66 years old if that matters. I have been to a number of local optical shops here in Palo Alto, CA and gotten a lot of conflicting advice. I have finally narrowed the choice to the new Verilux Physio 360 and the Zeiss Gradal Top. But how do I compare them?


 I wrote a thread on this issue: http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...30&postcount=2



> The Zeiss seems to be good for long and intermediate ranges, but what is reading and computer use (intermediate?) Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> John Martin


a computer is intermediate, a book is near vision

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *There are a number of opticians herfe who sell Zeiss or Verilux but I can't seem to fine one that sells both. The Zeiss seems to be good for long and intermediate ranges, but what is reading and computer use (intermediate?) Any advice would be appreciated.* 
> John Martin


You can go for either one, both serve the same purpose, different competing manufacturers,.......................but for computer get yourself something else.

----------


## QDO1

> *Get what you want........all the same* 
> 
> 
> You can go for either one, both serve the same purpose, different competing manufacturers


Lets put this one to bed: http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15818



> but for computer get yourself something else.


Excelent advice

----------

